# Betta with harlequins



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon with 10 harlequins and my male betta in a 5 gallon. Can I put my betta in with the harlequins? I've read a few things that said this should be fine but I wanted to see what people here had to say first. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on the betta. Not necessarily aggression issues as the harleys are faster. More like if they will stress him out or not let him eat ect. You can certainly try it out. Some fellows are a tad more passive than others.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm water changing today so I went ahead and put him in the 10 gallon. Aside from making sure he is able to eat, is there any other signs of stress I need to keep an eye out for?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, make sure he isnt hiding off in a corner constantly. Be sure he is coming out for food and interaction with you, if he has done so in the past. And clamped fins and stress striping is a sure sign.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I aborted mission. He just didn't seem to like it in there and the filter was too strong. I would really like to eliminate one of my tanks for a bit. I may just put the harlequins in my 55 gallon. This poor betta, I feel terrible now, I didn't realize the filter in that 10 gallon was so strong.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not move them all to the 55? What else is in there?


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

According to aqadvisor, I'm fully stocked in that tank though. I have 7 zebra danios, 5 black neon tetras, 5 red eye tetras, 14 glowlight tetras, and 10 Buenos Aires tetras.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see. Planted? what filter? How often is your water changed? Aquadvisor doesn't take plants into account. We spoke with the designer a few years back while he was working on it, he was supposed to setup a way to add how planted since it helps with filtration of the water, though I don't suppose that he got any actual help in the calculations of it.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I USED to have plants, until my delinquent fish tore them to pieces. I assume that's what happened anyhow. I never actually witnessed it, but these plants were obliterated on a regular basis until there was very little left of them. I have a Tetra Whisper EX70 filter and I change 50% of the water once a week in all of my tanks.

The 55 has more hiding spots than the 10 gallon (which has none) also. That was something I didn't think about until I already had put him in the 10, another reason I knew it wouldn't work well.


----------

